# Bloody Poop!!



## Katieanne (Dec 8, 2005)

I have two little ones and they just got spayed and neutered on Tuesday.
I am pretty sure that the female has blood when she goes to the bathroom.

They have a vet appt this coming Monday, should I wait or should this require immediate attention.

She doesn't seem in pain, she is playful and eats


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I would call your vet right away. That doesn't sound like something that you should wait on.  

I'll move this thread to the Health and Nutrition forum for you. :wink: Good luck with your kitty, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

i agree with lymekaps..

how is she doing ? still bloody?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I agree, blood in stool=immediate vet visit. Especially right after a surgery. 
Let us know how she's doing.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My vet told me last week that when cats get stressed they can get blood in their poo. 

But I would double check your kitty with the vet right away esp since they just had surgery.


----------



## demented_roadie (Nov 13, 2004)

The booked in appointment is only for a check up. As most vets should tell you, if you discover anything abnormal before that, bring them in straight away.


----------



## Katieanne (Dec 8, 2005)

i called the vet and they said that in females right after getting spayed, it is pretty common to have blood in there poo, but to watch to make sure
it clears up.

so far, she still has a little blood, its been a week since she was spayed so if it keeps up i will def take her back to the vet.

thanks for the concerns


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

We certainly don't tell clients that. I don't understand why it would be common to see blood in faeces after speying - the surgery doesn't involved the intestinal tract whatsoever.


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

Its not the procedure itself that would cause a cat to have blood in their stool, but the stress related to the surgery. It is EXTREMELY common for cats to have loose stool after a stressful event, and blood occurs it some cases as well. It depends on whether the stool consists primarily of blood, or if the blood is just "smearing" the outside of the stool whether the animal should be checked out immediately. If it is small amounts, most likely it is rectal in nature... 

I work in a vet clinic as well, and we do advise clients before they leave that loose stool CAN and most likely WILL occur due to the stress of the surgery. Blood may or may not occur as well, but we advise them to call and let us know if they see any. We also follow up the following day to answer any questions and let them voice their concerns. If the owner is concerned, we tell them to get us a stool sample, and proceed from there.


----------

